# Seiko SKX Watch case



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Seiko SKX Watch case*


View Advert


As above I am on the look out for a Seiko SKX Watch case, must be complete with bezel but insert not important.

Condition needs to be good but doesn't have to be scatch free.

We can discuss price. :yes:

Thank you.

Jon




*Advertiser*

PC-Magician



*Date*

02/08/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£50.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

